# Osprey Raptor 14 vs 18 vs Manta 20



## mattb (Feb 1, 2004)

Looking all the above packs and wanted to get everyone's take on the above models. Anything above or below seems a bit small or too big. More just looking to see if any has used or determined that due to size, large or small, the one pack did work as well. Also since the Manta isn't mtb specific, have many been using it. Thanks


----------

